# Black plastic or white plastic?



## Faran (Oct 2, 2010)

A lot of discussion about this. It seems to be 50/50. There will probably be a lot of replies to this thread.

For example the V-Cube 7. I think the white one looks much better then the black one.

Ever since I got my V-Cube 5, which was my first white cube, I've preferred them. I think white cubes are much more colorful and more pleasant looking then black ones. 

Also I think it's kind of stupid of people saying that white cubes handle better then black cubes or the other way around. It just doesn't make sense that the color of the plastic would make a cube handle differently. :fp

Anyway. What do you prefer? Black plastic or White plastic?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, it does make sense that white cubes and black cubes would be different. White plastic would tend to be more "pure" and high quality because in black plastic, you could mix plastics and you wouldn't be able to see, while white cubes, difference in plastics would be really easy to see. But I liek white cubes more than black cubes for the look.


----------



## ninjabob7 (Oct 2, 2010)

I think white looks better, but recognition is slightly better with black.


----------



## avgdi (Oct 2, 2010)

Definitely black cubes for me.


----------



## Joemamma556 (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't think there really a difference in Black or White cubes but just color. Some people might say there is but maybe I just don't see it. I prefer White cubes only for 4x4 and 7x7 and 2x2(but can care less about 2x2 color) all my other cubes are black


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Oct 2, 2010)

It doesn't really matter to me, but I prefer black cubes because I'm already used to it.

Inb4 RACIST


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 2, 2010)

I use black 2x2-4x4, and White V-Cubes.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 2, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> . White plastic would tend to be more "pure" and high quality



Errr.. Wrong!
It is exaclty the opposite, it takes a muuuuuch higher pigment loading to make a plastic "pure white" than it takes to make it black.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 2, 2010)

Some people say the contrast between the stickers and the cube on black cubes is more. I still use white cubes though. By the way, I'm pretty sure there has been at least one thread on this before.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Oct 2, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Some people say the contrast between the stickers and the cube on black cubes is more. I still use white cubes though. By the way, I'm pretty sure there has been at least *ten* threads on this before.


 
Fix'd.


----------



## da25centz (Oct 2, 2010)

i need black for recognition on the 3x3, but other than that it doesn't make a difference. I prefer white for bigger cubes purely because it makes the colors slightly easier to see(at least for me).
and for the record, i think my green sq-1 looks better than any of my black or white cubes


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 2, 2010)

Purple


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 2, 2010)

I prefer white cubes for 5-7 and black for 2 and 3.


----------



## Tentacius (Oct 2, 2010)

I definately prefer black plastic, I have much better lookahead on it. At a time i only bought white which is kind of annoying now :/

My 5x6-7x7 V-Cubes are white but I'm looking to get a black 5x5 and 7x7 ...


----------



## Eleredo (Oct 2, 2010)

White for the win. All of my cubes are white, except for my megaminx which I didn't know was offered in white on Lightake - worst part: I discovered the white one just after the black one was shipped.  Ah well, looking at the white megaminx on Lightake, I realize the megaminx doesn't look as good in white as it does in black. But for cubes; all white, from my 2x2 to my 5x5.


----------



## dchambee11 (Oct 2, 2010)

I definitely prefer white cubes


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 2, 2010)

have been many threads on this before..but i like white cubes much more..i think they look better


----------



## Faran (Oct 2, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> have been many threads on this before..



Yes, that sounds reasonable. But I didn't want to go through all of those searched pages just to look for a topic about this. There came a lot of other ones not concerning this. (On the Internet, I get kinda lazy...)


----------



## davidgreece (Oct 2, 2010)

Most people like black cubes because they first get black cubes from Rubik's Cubes but i recently used a white cube and i found i could still look ahead after adjusting to the colour


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 2, 2010)

It doesn't really make a difference to me anymore but I prefer black.


----------



## Erzz (Oct 3, 2010)

I use black for odd numbered cubes (3x3, 5x5..) and white for even numbered cubes (2x2, 4x4..). Black for weird ones too (3x3x2).


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 3, 2010)

Transparent blue <3
I would REALLY LOVE trans blue cubes other than 3x3s - I would probably practice them if available. Anyone know of any?


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 3, 2010)

i use white and black stickers are awesome!


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 3, 2010)

In my experience, white is better quality but black LOOKS cooler


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Oct 3, 2010)

Black plastic.

'Nuff sed.


----------



## ChemicalCuber (Oct 3, 2010)

Other than my V-Cubes, all my cubes are black, I definitely prefer black cubes. I should've gotten my V-Cubes in black... oh well lol


----------



## Systemdertoten (Oct 3, 2010)

Spoiler



View attachment 1241





Spoiler



On a more "serious" note:
The megaminx is the only puzzle where I like black.
Otherwise, I <3 white.


----------



## Tykwondo35 (Oct 3, 2010)

black


----------



## Joker (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm fine with either black or white. But I like white better because I just do.
Recognition is the same.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 3, 2010)

Black. Better recognition. I had a TaiYan/DaYan white. I had trouble looking ahead. Switch to a black cube. BAM. More improvement. One of the main reasons I was stuck on 45 seconds for a long time.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 3, 2010)

White looks cooler, but I have more black cubes.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 3, 2010)

white cubes because I'm racist according to wonie.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 4, 2010)

Faran said:


> It just doesn't make sense that the color of the plastic would make a cube handle differently. :fp


The coloring is due to a slightly different chemical process that, say, makes it a (slightly) different plastic?

I still can't tell if the difference is significant, but I've noticed that good white cubes tend to turn better more frequently.


Anyhow, the main point of my post: Why in the world did you post this in Puzzle Theory and not Hardware?


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 4, 2010)

The first speedcube I ever felt was a white one, and ever since then I've been buying them. If you're an obsessive collector, then it's probably best if your cubes are all the same colour. Most of mine are white, which I voted for, but I can use either.


----------



## supercuber86 (Oct 4, 2010)

I used to only use black plastic. But then I got a cube at a competition that was only in stock as white. Now that I use that, its hard to switch back


----------



## Faran (Oct 4, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Why in the world did you post this in Puzzle Theory and not Hardware?


 
I don't know. It was hard for me to find a catagory to put it in. The thread hasn't been moved though.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Oct 7, 2010)

I started one of the many threads, but I was more thinking of flexibility of plastic as opposed to recognition, but so far, I don't have a recognition problem on either black or white. I do suspect that white plastic tends to be a bit more soft and flexible than black plastic, but there are a zillion factors to consider (tightness, lubrication, etc.).


----------



## o2gulo (Oct 7, 2010)

I personally prefer both. I mean

2x2 = Black
3x3 = Black
4x4 = Black
5x5 - 7x7 = White

Seriously V-Cube 7 Black looks horrible


----------



## NeuwDk (Oct 7, 2010)

I can't really see the colours on the white one when speedsolving a 3x3x3 - but my V-cubes are white and I'm happy with them. But 2x2x2, 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 has to be black or else I'm slower. And black cubes are sexier since I can do *white cross* instead of black cross on my white cubes. xD


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 24, 2012)

*Black or White Cube?*

Which do you prefer? Black or white? In this thread just state whether you stick to one colour cube or are colour neutral (lol )


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 25, 2012)

too used to black cubes, just like the color contrast between the stickers on a black cube, and i like darker colors anyway (and white on black more than black on white)
not that i hate white cubes, they just personally hurt my eyes a little bit xD


----------



## Stingray970 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm more partial to the black color due to the contrast, but I think white looks nicer.

I end up getting both colors for all of my puzzles for sake of completeness.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Apr 25, 2012)

I use all black cubes. Recognition is easier, and the white cubes appear cheaper than black ones.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 25, 2012)

I voted other, mainly because I can use either white or black cubes ^_^"


----------



## maderito (Apr 25, 2012)

After using black cubes all along, I bought a white one and almost couldn't solve it at first. I handed it over to my son who loved it immediately. So like the forum, our household in split between black and white cube preference. I even re-stickered the white cube with the same Cubesmith stickers on my black cube. I still couldn't see the colors accurately.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 25, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> I voted other, mainly because I can use either white or black cubes ^_^"



lol your the 1%

I picked white as Im trained to the white side and a white cube + white stickers makes it easier for me to locate pairs


----------



## MWilson (Apr 25, 2012)

My first order of speed cubes was a black and a white GuHong. I switched between them randomly, so I just got used to it. I don't think there's any objective difference in ease of recognition, it's just that like anything else you need to have practiced it. Now I randomly switch between my normal color scheme (cubesmith half-bright) black ZhanChi, and a white ZhanChi with black in place of yellow (so black/white opposite) and purple in place of red (orange/purple opposite).

I actually much prefer the white cube in feel and color scheme.


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 25, 2012)

except general consensus was that white cubes were smoother than black cubes (at least as far as i remember from the whole force cube issue with the zhanchis) because of the type of plastic used to make black cubes)

so white might be better for people due to it being and feeling smoother?


----------



## JohnLaurain (Apr 25, 2012)

I voted other because I like colored cubes the most, and I use black and white about the same.


----------



## Braydon (Apr 25, 2012)

I can use any cube color it doesn't seem to affect my times but I personally use white cubes because I think they look better and I like the color white


----------



## Chrisalead (Apr 25, 2012)

Both. I started with black cubes but now I prefer white plastic. In fact I use both now, it depends on the feeling of the cube more than its color now.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 25, 2012)

for 3x3-6x6 i have to use black plastic because im too used to it. for 2x2, 7x7-1x1 and random twisty puzzles that i dont practice (skewb, square 1, pyraminx, etc) i can use any colour plastic. with that being said, i still prefer the feeling of white cubes over black cubes but i cbf switching D:


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 25, 2012)

All of my main puzzle are black. But if I want something that I'm not going to compete with I'll probably get white.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 25, 2012)

I prefer white because they look a little more fun. I have a white set of 2x2-7x7. Though I don't really care which color I have to use. It doesn't really effect me.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 25, 2012)

I like prefer black bbut my 5-7 and skewb ar white


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 25, 2012)

Any, but I can't solve with black stickers on a white 3x3


----------



## LNZ (Apr 25, 2012)

I own both black and white puzzles in my collection. And both in almost equal amounts.

I aim to own one black and one white version of most puzzle products I own.

Example: I brought a black V-Cube 6, so the SS6 I brought was a white model.

And as I own a black SS8 (PB ~28 minutes), I will buy a white V-Cube 8 when it comes out, when it actually does sometime in the far future...if at all!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 25, 2012)

I have both black and white cubes and I prefer my black cubes mostly because it doesn't hurt my eyes when I cube outside.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 25, 2012)

I prefer White. I started out like everyone on a black rubiks brand but when i went to order my first cube i wanted to be different and ordered white. I find that recognition on a white cube is easier then on a black. Also the stickers just are more colorful on white. For example the red on a X cube was like ugly if it was on black but on white it was perfectly fine. Also it seems like the white cubes have been better plastic then the black recently. Im not saying they are just that they tend to be. Im not sure why but the White zhanchi is better then the black and such.


----------



## pdilla (Apr 26, 2012)

The contrast on black is what decides it for me. It is much more pleasing to the eye if you got a black cube with bright stickers. The recog is best imo.

Although, I still have my white cubes because they just feel so much better when you turn them. So, most definitely perfect for BLD solves I think...


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 26, 2012)

My friend had some white cubes, and I liked them so I made my orders for white cubes. Ever since, I like the look better, and find that recognition is easier.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Apr 26, 2012)

I like white cubes for the look, and just for recognition purposes I replace white stickers with black ones if not done already.


----------



## E3cubestore (Apr 26, 2012)

This thread really surprises me.

We always buy black and white plastic in a ration of 3:2 or 2:1 because we tend to have way more people buy black than white.

I expected to see a similar trend on the poll but now I don't know what to think lol.


----------



## IoriYagami (Apr 26, 2012)

Remember how Mikey Jackson sang: "It don't matter if your cube is black or white"? 
As long as there are no white stickers on white cube, and black stickers on black.
And my first random $2 cube had white-on-white TILES. :fp As if having unsightly bright eye-burning 'acid rave' colors on other sides was not enough. Ugh! That's one ugly cube.


----------



## Ralinda4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Why no white-on-white stickers/tiles? I have white stickers on my white Zhanchi and I think it looks great. Black on white looks good too, and it stands out more, but I think white is better.


----------



## E3cubestore (Apr 26, 2012)

I think he's suggesting that white on white and black on black are racist configurations, he might just be right.

Lol I vote with him on that as far as preference, I hate both white/white and black/black


----------



## IoriYagami (Apr 26, 2012)

LOL, nothing to do with racism!
White on white, black on black is just plain ugly! The sticker doesn't stick out of the frame of the puzzle, it looks like there's a sticker/tile missing, it looks odd and unsymmetrical. Symmetry is beatiful. One color should be frame color, and no stickers should be of that color. I also like color symmetry.
For example, opposite colors have to be opposite and similar in some respect.
On a regular rubik's cube it's white vs yellow, red vs red+yellow(orange), blue vs blue+yellow (green). So opposite sides have an added yellow shade.
On a megaminx, opposite colors are usually the same with a different lightness value: grey-white, red-pink, blue-cyan, green-pastel green etc.
And that's all while black is a neutral plastic frame color.
Yes, I might have OCD.


----------



## A Leman (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't know exactly why but I prefer white cubes.


----------



## storebought (Apr 27, 2012)

I like black for my 3x3 cause my first cube was black, and white for everything else because it is cleaner and more aesthetically pleasing (to me)


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 30, 2012)

E3cubestore said:


> This thread really surprises me.
> 
> We always buy black and white plastic in a ration of 3:2 or 2:1 because we tend to have way more people buy black than white.
> 
> I expected to see a similar trend on the poll but now I don't know what to think lol.


 
By the looks of the poll, your 3:2 ratio is around correct.


----------



## Sillas (Apr 30, 2012)

Black cubes to me. White are much brilliants and this hinders my sight.


----------



## YddEd (May 1, 2012)

WHITE FTW!!


----------



## NOLAcuber (May 2, 2012)

I prefer white puzzles. I don't have a problem with color recognition but I've also got a bright set of cubesmith with purple instead of white stickers. White puzzles just look cleaner to me.


----------



## Vipervenom9 (May 2, 2012)

Black for me, I seem to get less distracted by things when using black.


----------



## Bapao (May 2, 2012)

White works well for me. I tend to use stickeless cubes as I don't compete anyway...I find the transition from stickerless to white easier than from stickerless to black for some reason. So if I do ever compete, I'll most probably use a white cube as it takes me less time to switch. 

What really throws me off is black stickers on a black cube instead of white (in the case of gray scale stickers for example). Pieces seem to disappear and it takes me ages to find them.


----------



## Cheese11 (May 2, 2012)

May I ask why everyone that white uses it? And vise versa?


----------



## Tristan97tfj (May 6, 2012)

White because I prefer the look, im relatively new to speedcubing so it shouldnt make much of a difference to me. My times will improve anyway(pb is 35 with a rubiks store bought, average probably about 45-50 with it


----------



## Kaboom (May 7, 2012)

I tend lean toward black cubes. Personally, white just doesn't "feel right" for me. Never tried another color, though. I'd like to, but too hard to find.


----------



## scotzbhoy (May 7, 2012)

I'm used to black, and since I've always preferred black cubes I'll always buy black cubes, as to me they just look better, and it looks better having all my cubes black. But I've also no problem with white, and if I have to borrow a cube and it's white, it has literally no effect. I also have a white V6. For me to say black plastic is superior to white and vice-versa in terms of performance is ridiculous, I can understand why they may be subtle differences due to the manufacture of the plastic/mixing different colours of plastic etc., but when speedsolving I cannot possibly see how there can be any different.


----------



## Bapao (May 9, 2012)

There may be a small difference between the plastic used in black or white cubes in terms of how a cube performs, but I feel the difference is negligible for the average cuber as myself. The whole "Force Cube" farce put the subject back into the spotlight briefly, but I don't think black vs coloured deserves the attention it's getting anymore. We've kinda been there and shrugged it off. 

I for one certainly notice that many white or coloured cubes feel smoother than black cubes, but it's not something I'd go out of my way to promote as an actual benefit. 

I think I prefer white cubes because I prefer not to have the black base colour as an optical "separator". I mostly have a white stickered face on my white cubes so white is already a given colour to solve on those. A black base adds up to seven colours and I seem to see the black base as I solve. For others, that black base will vanish as they solve. I still notice it for some reason though and it effects my recognition. Hard to explain really...I've tried black stickers as opposed to white ones on black cubes, but then things go horribly wrong. I no longer perceive the black face at all at some points during a solve.

As said; hard to put into words.


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 9, 2012)

For me 3x3 black plastic But other puzzles does not matter to me. I like white megaminx and my main 5x5 is white.


----------



## Endgame (May 9, 2012)

All my puzzles are in white, except for my 3x3x3. I prefer black on 3x3x3s, but white isn't too much of a problem either.


----------



## wasianrubiks (May 9, 2012)

I prefer black cubes, I have nothing against white cubes,but a traditional black cube just looks better to me  I can solve either equally


----------



## Hunter (May 13, 2012)

I think white cubes look a lot better on the shelf.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (May 19, 2012)

White cubes are usually better quality, because to get white plastic you need new plastic which is better quality that recycled black plastic.


----------



## Cheese11 (May 22, 2012)

One my friends uses a red cube. She's an odd one. Not sure why she prefers it though.


----------



## AndreasK (May 23, 2012)

I have always had black cubes until I ordered a white one. After that, I always order white cubes. My white Guhong felt much better than my black Guhong. Now my main is a white Zhanchi.


----------



## CHJ (May 27, 2012)

Last time i used a white cube i lost 5-10 seconds per solve, but i think white plastic lasts better than black plastic to what i've heard


----------



## keny456789 (May 29, 2012)

I go for back one.


----------



## Hermanio (May 29, 2012)

Black vs white plastic is just a matter of preference. I absolutely loved my white Shengshou 3x3 because it was so bright and great to look at. It took some time to get used to it but it was worth it. Unfortunately I broke it when I slipped on ice. I'll get myself some white cubes for sure in near future.


----------



## n00bCube (Jun 8, 2012)

I think some cubes look better in black, and others better in white.


----------



## Zhanchi1 (Jun 12, 2012)

to me it dosent matter what plastic color it is, as long as its either black or white


----------



## Winball (Jun 12, 2012)

Zhanchi1 said:


> to me it dosent matter what plastic color it is, as long as its either black or white



I dont care about the color either as long as it's not pink,purple,white,green or blue

(Oh wait. THen it actually matters)


----------



## BlackStahli (Jun 13, 2012)

n00bCube said:


> I think some cubes look better in black, and others better in white.


Totally agree.
My first DIY 3x3 was a white YJ cube, which looked pretty cool. Even performance-wise, it was pretty good. However, after that all my cubes were black. I dunno, I just don't like it when white stickers are put on white cubes (kinda redundant, lol call me OCD if you want) and I can't recognize black :[
Also, I hear people say that white plastic is smoother than black plastic. I actually prefer the clickiness of something like an Alpha 5 (or a freshly bought Zhanchi...oh God how I miss having one), and my reasoning is that the white plastic will just make the clickiness wear out faster than black plastic.


----------



## n00bCube (Oct 30, 2013)

I'll give some examples.

3x3's I like them in black and white equally
Pyraminxes I think look better in white
Megaminxes I think look better in white
2x2's I think look better in black
3 layer cheese puzzles I think look better in black

I wonder why other colours, like red, green, blue, etc aren't popular? I've been thinking of starting to buy 3x3's in other colours, just because I think they look nice in other colours, and it's something different.


----------



## CubezUBR (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: N00bcuber. i prety much agree with you. i like my bigger cubes in white because thats what i solve on best but even black looks better.
milky would be my ideal colour but i am only aware of the newer cubes in milky and i have no money at the moment to buy one.
i would have all my cubes in milky or green or yellow or orange. 
and your question- they are not as popular becuase only some dayan cubes and a few newr cubes come in a colour people would want to use , if they were more availible than maybe but still would not be as popular. also people have worse recog and also wont want to buy just incase its a waste of money


----------



## TDM (Oct 30, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> i would have all my cubes in [...] green


I tried someone's Green GuHong at a comp. It was good (the best cube I've used), but hurt my eyes. I couldn't look at it for an entire solve. Although maybe all green cubes aren't that bright...


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 30, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> milky would be my ideal colour but only the zhanchi of all good cubes is milky and thats like $18 of hknowstore.
> i would have all my cubes in milky or green or yellow or orange.



Gans III comes in milky. Weilong comes in milky. Sulong comes in milky. Fangshi comes in milky. (Unfortunately CX3 doesn't come in milky)
Your argument is invalid.


----------



## CubezUBR (Oct 31, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Gans III comes in milky. Weilong comes in milky. Sulong comes in milky. Fangshi comes in milky. (Unfortunately CX3 doesn't come in milky)
> Your argument is invalid.



well sorry sir, i am unfortunate enough to not be able to purchase any of the new cubes. thanks very much. edited


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 31, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> well sorry sir, i am unfortunate enough to not be able to purchase any of the new cubes. thanks very much. edited


Same.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 31, 2013)

I can recog better only on black cubes. When I first got my cubes, I got my 4x4, 5x5 and mega in white cause they'd look better in those colours. Now I kinda regret that. Will be trading them off for their black counterparts in my next comp.


----------



## Veerexx (Oct 31, 2013)

I like both... At different times... You know, whatever I feel like, man!


----------



## rj (Oct 31, 2013)

I like black on 4x4, and white on 3x3.


----------



## kcl (Oct 31, 2013)

I can use either. I can compete with a white or black cube in any event and still be fine. The only thing that throws me is color scheme.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Oct 31, 2013)

2x2, 3x3, 6x6, 7x7 -Black
4x4, 5x5 - White

So I don't care.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 31, 2013)

I do buy both. For most puzzle products that I own, I aim to own a black and a white plastic cube.

for example: I own a white SS 9x9 cube. That means if ever V-Cubes puts out a 9x9 cube, it will be in black plastic.


----------



## n00bCube (Oct 31, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> Quote: N00bcuber. i prety much agree with you. i like my bigger cubes in white because thats what i solve on best but even black looks better.
> milky would be my ideal colour but i am only aware of the newer cubes in milky and i have no money at the moment to buy one.
> i would have all my cubes in milky or green or yellow or orange.
> and your question- they are not as popular becuase only some dayan cubes and a few newr cubes come in a colour people would want to use , if they were more availible than maybe but still would not be as popular. also people have worse recog and also wont want to buy just incase its a waste of money



Is milky the same as natural plastic? I really love the way 3x3's look in natural plastic, and it kinda gives them an oldskool look as well.

In fact I recently ordered a YJ Sulong in natural plastic, it was very cheap, I won the auction for just £2.50. Maybe you could look into getting a natural colour Sulong, since you can get them for very cheap and they're supposed to be great speed cubes.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Oct 31, 2013)

i definitely prefer black plastic. just because of the look, i dont really think it makes your look ahead better, i think you just have to get used to the colour and it will be just as good on whatever plastic.


----------



## kcl (Oct 31, 2013)

I will point out, I tend to buy white with Moyu cubes because the orange is brighter, and then I don't need to replace anything.


----------

